# Perfect Herp Room Vinyl!



## Karly (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got some new vinyl samples in today and thought this one would look awesome in a herp room! 
Comes in heaps of colours like orange, red, green, blue... I reckon it looks just like snake skin


----------



## Icarus (Jun 28, 2012)

they're awesome!


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 28, 2012)

are they flooring vinyl??


----------



## Rob (Jun 28, 2012)

When I read the thread title, I was really kind of expecting something like this


----------



## Karly (Jun 28, 2012)

justdragons said:


> are they flooring vinyl??



Yep

Rob n Son - ha ha ha..... *groan* :lol:


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 28, 2012)

There's no accounting for taste.


----------

